# Spring must be coming.



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 7, 2009)

This came from an email. 


WINTER IS ALMOST OVER IN WISCONSIN--WE CAN SEE THE DEER WANDERING AROUND NOW.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 7, 2009)

now thats a good 1.the deer are still in head deep snow


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 9, 2009)

i don't see spring in that pic????haha good pic where is the green????


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 9, 2009)

m.holloway said:
			
		

> i don't see spring in that pic????haha good pic where is the green????


mare, it says above that we can see the deer wandering around, meaning that the snow is starting to melt. Before there wouldn't be deer in the pic, it would have been snow only.

_BTW-What green are you talking about?_


----------

